# The law is turned into promises



## MW (Jan 19, 2011)

Walter Marshall (The Gospel Mystery of Sanctification Opened, p. 235, 1981 EP ed.).



> Here you have holiness as a free gift received by faith, an act of the mind and soul. Whosoever will may come, take it and drink freely, and nothing is required but a willing mind (John 7:38; Isa. 55:1; Rev. 22:17). But the law is an intolerable burden (Matt. 23:4; Acts 15:10), if duty be laid on us by its terms. We are not left in this way to conquer lusts by our endeavours, which is a successless work, but *what is duty is given*, *and the law is turned into promises* (Heb. 8:6-13; Ezek. 36:25, 26; Jer. 31:33; 32:40). We have all now in Christ (Col. 3:11; 2:9, 10, 15, 17). This is a catholic medicine, instead of a thousand. How pleasant would this free gift, holiness, be to us, if we knew our own wants, inabilities and sinfulness? How ready are some to toil continually and macerate their bodies in a melancholy legal way to get holiness, rather than perish for ever? And therefore, how ready should we be, when it is only, 'Take, and have; believe, and be sanctified and saved?' (2 Kings 5:13). Christ's burden is light by His Spirit's bearing it (Matt. 11:30). No weariness, but renewing of strength (Isa. 40:31).


----------



## seajayrice (Jan 19, 2011)

Death, be not proud, though some have called thee 
Mighty and dreadful, for thou art not so ; 
For those, whom thou think'st thou dost overthrow, 
Die not, poor Death, nor yet canst thou kill me. 
From rest and sleep, which but thy picture be, 
Much pleasure, then from thee much more must flow, 
And soonest our best men with thee do go, 
Rest of their bones, and soul's delivery. 
Thou'rt slave to Fate, chance, kings, and desperate men, 
And dost with poison, war, and sickness dwell, 
And poppy, or charms can make us sleep as well, 
And better than thy stroke ; why swell'st thou then ? 
One short sleep past, we wake eternally, 
And Death shall be no more ; Death, thou shalt die. 

John Donne


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 19, 2011)

I ordered the book the other day. I can't wait. I am reading Gospel Conversation right now. I have so much to learn. Thanks for keeping this going. I need it.


----------



## TeachingTulip (Jan 19, 2011)

Question:

Would it be going too far to declare that Jesus Christ has fulfilled all human responsibility and accountability, (in and by His own Person, alone) due by creatures unto their Creator, according to the creational/moral Law of God?


----------



## MW (Jan 19, 2011)

TeachingTulip said:


> Question:
> 
> Would it be going too far to declare that Jesus Christ has fulfilled all human responsibility and accountability, (in and by His own Person, alone) due by creatures unto their Creator, according to the creational/moral Law of God?


 
In one sense, yes; in another sense, no. If it is understood that Christ alone *could and did* fulfil all, then that is orthodox. If it is understood that Christ alone *should and has* fulfilled all, then that is unorthodox.


----------



## TeachingTulip (Jan 19, 2011)

armourbearer said:


> TeachingTulip said:
> 
> 
> > Question:
> ...



Agreed.

But is there anything more that regenerated and faithful Christians can add to fulfill the human and moral responsiblities demanded by God?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 19, 2011)

No. That is the point. I am saved. I am regenerate. I am different. It is because of What Christ did for me and through me. He is still working. And that is the problem for us today. Are we the working under Christ in our age? 



> Rom 2:24 For the name of God is blasphemed among the Gentiles through you, as it is written.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 19, 2011)

I would adjure anyone to read Jeremiah Burroughs. Gospel Conversation. Stop. Read.


----------



## TeachingTulip (Jan 19, 2011)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> No. That is the point. I am saved. I am regenerate. I am different. It is because of What Christ did for me and through me. He is still working. And that is the problem for us today. Are we the working under Christ in our age?



I thought Christ said His work (according to the Law) was finished.

So I repeat my question:

is there anything more that regenerated and faithful Christians can add to fulfill the human and moral responsiblities demanded by God under the Law?


----------



## MW (Jan 19, 2011)

TeachingTulip said:


> But is there anything more that regenerated and faithful Christians can add to fulfill the human and moral responsiblities demanded by God?


 
That question could be taken two ways also. Obviously there are no works of supererogation, so man cannot add to what God has demanded in His law. But I take it the question is referring to fulfilling what Christ has already fulfilled. Again, a yes and no answer. For justification, no; for sanctification, yes, saints are progressively becoming more righteous and shall ultimately become perfect in righteousness when they die and immediately pass into glory.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow, I can't believe you are asking me this. It is finished? What about his resurrection? Go reread. This goes beyond this. Yes. You can become beautiful to Christ and pull others toward him. It is called worthiness. Does it merit anything? NO! Does it do anything? Yes. Go figure. As I asked before.. No commissioned.... Go read Jeremiah Burroughs and the true Puritans and Presbyterians.


----------



## TeachingTulip (Jan 20, 2011)

armourbearer said:


> TeachingTulip said:
> 
> 
> > But is there anything more that regenerated and faithful Christians can add to fulfill the human and moral responsiblities demanded by God?
> ...



"Righteousness" is a forensic ruling that comes by divine Justification.

Sanctification produces holiness, conformance to the image of Christ, and growth in grace through imputed righteousness revealed by faith to faith. (Romans 1:17)

I question whether the Christian is expected to "become more righteous" through the process of sanctification? (Scripture references that teach this, please)

And if the believer does not "become more righteous", what are the supposed consequences?

(My fear is the teaching of the FV'ers, who make the Covenant of Grace, conditional.)


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 20, 2011)

You have not exhibited a puritan yet. Read Flavel, Rutherford, Ryle, Dickerson, Henderson, Gillespie, or others. You will find yourself lacking in the Gospel. It entails the whole. Heck. This Reformed Baptist knows more about the Reformers and their understanding of the gospel than most of the reformers of today. I am shocked. Wow.

Thank You Jay P. Green Sr.


----------



## TeachingTulip (Jan 20, 2011)

You have not exhibited any Holy Scripture yet, that says Godly Sanctification produces (or expects) a growth in righteousness.

The declaration of righteousness is a forensic ruling resulting from divine Justification, achieved by Christ alone, through faith in His works, alone.

Righteousness is not achieved through Sanctification, but rather, Sanctification unto holiness is the resultant fruit of the imputed righteousness of Jesus Christ. Romans 10:3-10.


----------



## MW (Jan 20, 2011)

TeachingTulip said:


> I question whether the Christian is expected to "become more righteous" through the process of sanctification? (Scripture references that teach this, please)



Matthew 5:20, "For I say unto you, That except your righteousness shall exceed the righteousness of the scribes and Pharisees, ye shall in no case enter into the kingdom of heaven."

Luke 1:74, 75, "That he would grant unto us, that we being delivered out of the hand of our enemies might serve him without fear, In holiness and righteousness before him, all the days of our life."

Acts 10:35, "But in every nation he that feareth him, and worketh righteousness, is accepted with him."

Acts 13:10, "And said, O full of all subtilty and all mischief, thou child of the devil, thou enemy of all righteousness, wilt thou not cease to pervert the right ways of the Lord?"

Romans 6:16-19, "Know ye not, that to whom ye yield yourselves servants to obey, his servants ye are to whom ye obey; whether of sin unto death, or of obedience unto righteousness? But God be thanked, that ye were the servants of sin, but ye have obeyed from the heart that form of doctrine which was delivered you. Being then made free from sin, ye became the servants of righteousness. I speak after the manner of men because of the infirmity of your flesh: for as ye have yielded your members servants to uncleanness and to iniquity unto iniquity; even so now yield your members servants to righteousness unto holiness."

Romans 8:4, "That the righteousness of the law might be fulfilled in us, who walk not after the flesh, but after the Spirit."

1 Corinthians 15:34, "Awake to righteousness, and sin not; for some have not the knowledge of God: I speak this to your shame."

2 Corinthians 9:9, 10, "(As it is written, He hath dispersed abroad; he hath given to the poor: his righteousness remaineth for ever. Now he that ministereth seed to the sower both minister bread for your food, and multiply your seed sown, and increase the fruits of your righteousness.)"

Ephesians 4:24, "And that ye put on the new man, which after God is created in righteousness and true holiness."

Ephesians 5:9, "(For the fruit of the Spirit is in all goodness and righteousness and truth.)"

1 Timothy 6:11, "But thou, O man of God, flee these things; and follow after righteousness, godliness, faith, love, patience, meekness."

2 Timothy 2:22, "Flee also youthful lusts: but follow righteousness, faith, charity, peace, with them that call on the Lord out of a pure heart."

2 Timothy 3:16, "All scripture is given by inspiration of God, and is profitable for doctrine, for reproof, for correction, for instruction in righteousness."

Hebrews 5:13, 14, "For every one that useth milk is unskilful in the word of righteousness: for he is a babe. But strong meat belongeth to them that are of full age, even those who by reason of use have their senses exercised to discern both good and evil."

Hebrews 11:33, "Who through faith subdued kingdoms, wrought righteousness, obtained promises, stopped the mouths of lions."

Hebrews 12:11, "Now no chastening for the present seemeth to be joyous, but grievous: nevertheless afterward it yieldeth the peaceable fruit of righteousness unto them which are exercised thereby."

1 Peter 2:24, "Who his own self bare our sins in his own body on the tree, that we, being dead to sins, should live unto righteousness: by whose stripes ye were healed."

1 Peter 3:14, "But and if ye suffer for righteousness’ sake, happy are ye: and be not afraid of their terror, neither be troubled."

2 Peter 3:13, "Nevertheless we, according to his promise, look for new heavens and a new earth, wherein dwelleth righteousness."

1 John 2:29, "If ye know that he is righteous, ye know that every one that doeth righteousness is born of him."

1 John 3:7, "Little children, let no man deceive you: he that doeth righteousness is righteous, even as he is righteous."

1 John 3:10, "In this the children of God are manifest, and the children of the devil: whosoever doeth not righteousness is not of God, neither he that loveth not his brother."


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 20, 2011)

I don't think I need I need to. Thanks.


----------



## TeachingTulip (Jan 20, 2011)

armourbearer said:


> TeachingTulip said:
> 
> 
> > I question whether the Christian is expected to "become more righteous" through the process of sanctification? (Scripture references that teach this, please)
> ...



Thank you.

All wonderful verses regarding the Christian walk that should be evidenced by those imputed with the righteousness of Jesus Christ.

Which is our Justification.

Holy Sanctification should reflect our Justification and our being declared righteous by God, due to Christ's performance of the Covenant of Works, which was the basis for our being transferred to functioning under the Covenant of Grace.

Because, and only because, we have been Justified, declared righteous, and brought under the Covenant of Grace, do we now enjoy living according to the Law of Christ, according to grace and promises.

I am not antinomian. But I do not believe God's Covenant of Grace is conditional upon my works. I am eternally secure and guaranteed everlasting life, by the righteousness of Jesus Christ, alone.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 20, 2011)

Rhonda, 

Or your husband. I do not think you are trying to go beyond the doctrine of the sola's. Do you think we are? What is the Gospel? Does it only stop at Jesus dying? Is it only a historical place in time and history? If so You have have a lot to account for in others. They died for you to have a Bible and a faith. You only live in this century and you are in a major disconnect.

Was that not Christ and Gods' work in what is called the Gospel? Read Jeremiah Burroughs and the Centuries before.


----------



## TeachingTulip (Jan 20, 2011)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Rhonda,
> 
> Or your husband. I do not think you are trying to go beyond the doctrine of the sola's. Do you think we are?



I don't know, are you? That is what I ask. Is there anything required of Christians beyond faith in Christ's righteousness? Are we truly justified by faith, alone, or is there more that we must do to maintain and retain to ultimately see salvation and everlasting life?





> What is the Gospel? Does it only stop at Jesus dying? Is it only a historical place in time and history? If so You have have a lot to account for in others.



The gospel consists of the righteous obedience of Christ under the Law, as Mediator, even unto His substitutional death on the cross, and His resurrection that promises His people the reality of everlasting life. I have no idea what you think I have to account for in others. ???



> They died for you to have a Bible and a faith.



The Word of God and my faith in God, comes from God, not men. 

Yes, I appreciate the saints of old and am inspired by their devotion to Christ and their demonstration of holy living . . . but they were still sinners saved by the grace of God, alone. 



> You only live in this century and you are in a major disconnect.



Whatever . . . but do not fall into idolatry, friend. Great minds and great theology and great writings must still be attributed to the Holy Spirit of Christ in order to bring all glory to God . . . so as not to glorify His mere instruments.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 20, 2011)

Rhonda. You have not been following this discussion. I am sorry but your definition of Gospel is short. And it is Gnostic in my estimation as individualistic and Solo instead of sola. But I could be incorrect. I hope not. Go back a few threads and read. Get a definition of the whole Gospel. Sorry. I am tired and need to get back . I know you are and yours is a work. But I don't think you take in whole synthesis of the Puritan nor Confessional understanding of the Gospel. I would adjure you to look more intently into it. 



PuritanCovenanter said:


> The good tidings concerning Christ, for so the word "gospel" in the Greek signifies nothing else but the good tidings.... All mankind was lost in Adam and became the children of wrath, and was put under the sentence of death.... God has thought upon the children of men. He has provided a way of atonement to reconcile them to Himself again. Namely the Second Person in the Trinity takes man's nature upon him and becomes the Head of a second covenant, standing charged with man's sin, and answering for it by suffering what the Law and Divine Justice required. He made satisfaction and kept the Law perfectly, which satisfaction and righteousness He offered up unto the Father as a sweet savor of rest for the souls of those that are given to Him.
> 
> And now this mediation of Christ is, by the appointment of the Father, preached to the children of men, of whatever nation or rank, freely offering this unto sinners for atonement for them, requiring them to believe in Him and, upon believing, promising not only a discharge of all their former sins, but that they shall never enter into condemnation, that none of their sins or unworthiness shall ever hinder the peace of God with them, but that they shall, through Him be received into the number of sons. They shall have the image of God renewed again in them, and they shall be kept by the power of God through faith unto salvation. These souls and bodies shall be raised to the height of glory that such creatures are capable of. They shall live forever, enjoying the presence of God and Christ in the fullness of all good. This is the gospel of Christ. This is the sum of the gospel that is preached unto sinners.



Is this the Gospel or not?


----------



## TeachingTulip (Jan 21, 2011)

I take your words to heart, and have been praying how best to express my beliefs, for it seems my communicative skills need much improvement! I do not like to be thought of as lawless or Gnostic. In fact, I have judged others to be so, so I guess I am experiencing being judged as I have judged. 

Here is a prayer written by Edward Fisher in "Marrow Of Modern Divinity" that I have made my own:

“O merciful and loving Father! I do acknowledge that the sins which I did commit before I was a believer, were a transgression of the law of works, because I was then under that law; yea, and that they were committed against thee, as thou stoodest in relation to me as a judge, and that therefore thou mightest most justly have inflicted the curse or penalty of the law of works upon me, and so have cast me into hell; but seeing that thou hast enabled me to believe the gospel, viz: That thou hast been pleased to give thine own Son Jesus Christ to undertake for me, to become my Surety, to take my nature upon him, and to be made under the law, to redeem me from under the law (Galatians 4:4), and redeem me from the curse, and to reconcile me unto thee by his death; now I know it stands not with thy justice to cast me into hell.

Nevertheless, Father, I know that the sins which I have committed since I did believe have been a transgression of the law of Christ, because I am still under that law: yea, and I do acknowledge, that they have been committed against thee, even against thee, my most gracious, merciful and loving Father in Jesus Christ, and that it is therefore meet thou shouldest express thy fatherly anger and displeasure towards me, for these sins which thy law has discovered unto me, in bringing this affliction upon me, or this judgment upon the place or nation wherein I live: howbeit, Father, I, knowing that thy fatherly anger towards thy children is never mixed with hatred but always with love, and that in afflicting of them thou never intendest any satisfaction to thine own justice, but their amendment, even the purging out of the remainder of those sinful corruptions which are still in them, and the conforming of them to thine own image; I therefore come unto thee this day, to humble myself before thee, and to call upon thy name, not for any need, or power that I do conceive I have to satisfy thy justice, or to appease thy eternal wrath, and to free my soul from hell; for that I do believe Christ has fully done for me already; but I do it in hopes thereby to pacify thy fatherly anger and displeasure towards me, and to obtain the removal of this affliction or judgment which I fell or fear; wherefore I beseech thee to pardon and forgive these my sins, which have been the procuring cause thereof; yea, I pray thee not only to pardon them, but also to purge them, that so this may be all the fruit, even the taking away of sin, and making me partaker of thy holiness; and then, Lord remove this affliction and judgment when thy will and pleasure is.” 

It is my belief that Christians should strive to obey and keep the moral law of God as an act of faith and in expectancy that earthly blessings will derive and that God is pleased that we so live.

Whether the Law becomes gospel, or law becomes promises, is unclear to me, and I admit I react in wariness in confounding the Law and Gospel. But I will attempt to follow the discussions with a more open mind and heart.


----------

